# Solved: MS-DOS Screenshot



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, I would like to know if anyone knows how to take a screenshot of MS-DOS mode. I have tried the Print Screen button but it just comes up in text.

Thanks,
§onic hao


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

Can't anyone tell me?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *§onic hao*

What are you trying to accomplish?

Have you restarted in DOS, or do you have a command window open?


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

I use a product called ScreenHunter for screen captures.
http://www.wisdom-soft.com/products/screenhunter_free.htm


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Does that program work in DOS mode?


----------



## MsPCGenius (Apr 24, 2000)

Probably not. You'd have to launch your DOS session in a Window and then you can do screen captures of the active window.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

A digital camera would probably be best for a screenshot of DOS, if text is not what you want.
Although, the text would be what one is looking for, is it not?


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

If this is for capturing results of common dos commands (such as dir/a/-d, etc) pipe the command results to a text file. Example;

dir/a/-d >dircmd.txt

This will create a text file of the screen output (in the current directory) as opposed to the normal output screen. Is this what you mean/require?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Will that actually take a screenshot?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

No, it will only pipe the contents of the DOS command to a text file. What are you exactly trying to take a screen shot of??


----------



## Dan Penny (Mar 25, 2005)

"Will that actually take a screenshot?"

As I stated (and as Rockn re-affirmed) if this is for;
"capturing results of common dos commands (such as dir/a/-d, etc)"

The OP hasn't answered exactly what he's trying to capture. Until we know, there's not much we can advise on.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Just want to be clear on the difference between piping the output of DOS commands and having an actual screenshot.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Found an actual DOS screen capture program that from the original request, is likely what you are looking for:

http://www.screencapture.com/prod03.htm


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

EAFiedler:
I require to take a screen shot (ex. not .txt format).

Bob Cerelli:
That is not free. Is there a free version?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Didn't say you wanted a free one. 

Wasn't there something like a 45 day trial period?


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry. I did not see that. Can you possible link the .exe file?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

It's right there on the home page.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

I have been looking. I see NOTHING. Only a description.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

I thought that with MS-DOS all you had to do was press the Shift + Print Screen keys simultaneously. Of course, I am probably mistaken as usual.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

The home page is just:
http://www.screencapture.com/


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

45 day trials.... I donno. I would rather have it COMPLETELY free.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I would like to have everything for free. Wouldn't we all.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

I know. Back on topic... is there a way to take it free? Even if I can not edit it 1 bit, it would still mean a lot to me if I could JUST capture MS-DOS mode.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

Forget it. If anyone wants to know, the whole idea of this post was just so I could take a screenshot and post it in the typophile forums. If anyone would know the font of this, that is what I am really after.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

I'm not sure what there is to forget. 

You wanted to be able to boot to DOS and do a screen capture. 

Software was provided that would accomplish this for you.

You can certainly welcome to search the Internet like I did for you and try and find some software that will let you boot to DOS, get a screen capture and is also free. I wasn't able to come up with anything after a few searches so posted what I found. If there are other considerations like not wanting to pay for software, that would be outside my scope of information.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

I am 11. I have friends on my own forum. I come here for help. That is all. My aunt bought me a digital camera, I will take a pic of something is MS-DOS and post it in typophile forums. That is all I need to say.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Perhaps if you mentioned your age and that you needed free software, as well as what it was for, right in the beginning, you would have gotten the information you needed a lot sooner. It's pretty much impossible to guess a person's age or financial situation over the Internet. If there was free software I could have come up with for you, I would have posted it.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

It is OK. I am fine how I am. That 45 trial thingI just decided to download. I will take a screen shot with it, post it in typophile forums, and that is it. Thank you.


----------



## Â§onic â¬hao (Apr 3, 2005)

For all who are interested, I have taken a screenshot and am ready to post it on Typophile forums (I think I will try MyFonts WTF Guru Forum first though). Here is the screen shot I took. I thank Bob Cerelli for the 45 trial thingy.


----------



## geokills (Apr 21, 2005)

Hah! This thread is awesome  

Just had to register to thank you fine folks for providing a link to the screen capture software. I'm celebrating the significance behind the popular lexicon 4/20 and was hittin' up google for a program capable of capturing full-screen dos graphical output.. and happened upon this thread first!  

Many thanks for the link!  

Take 'er easy,
~mike

PS. damnation! this board disabled external links for newbs like me and I wanted to add some off-site images


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

That is a nice DOS screenshot! :up:


----------



## geokills (Apr 21, 2005)

§onic hao said:


> For all who are interested, I have taken a screenshot and am ready to post it on Typophile forums (I think I will try MyFonts WTF Guru Forum first though).


Oh and hey, seeing as I'm an avid user of Adobe Photoshop and have a stockpile of various fonts.. I know that the font used in MS-DOS is called *fixedsys* :up:

Hope everyone's havin' a stellar hump day


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

As far as DOS screens go the only version of that software that will capture a "true" DOS mode screen shot is the non-downloadable 99 buck version.

For "windows" DOS sessions a simple ALT+print screen would have put it in the clipboard -- as mentioned by Kilowatt1

Or if you want something fancier, IrfanView is free and versatile:

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## geokills (Apr 21, 2005)

I hear what you're sayin' Rollin' Dog.. unfortunately this damn Leap program I have (does loudspeaker analysis), will not let you view graphs in windowed mode.. ze bast'ds!  

...Fullscreen dos captures are a dream come true.. a dream that I've only had for a few days running.. but a dream nonetheless!


----------



## geokills (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, the two programs linked to didn't work for my application. However, after downloading literally around 10 different capture programs to no avail.. I happened upon this very nifty, bare bones, DOS capture program, which did the trick so well and so cleanly I'm nearly ecstatic!  :up: :up:

For those of you that may have capture resistant DOS images you'd like to grab.. I strongly urge you to check out The Screen Thief 

I had to open up the program from the command prompt, and then open up the dos program from which I wanted to capture through the same prompt. Following which, a simple CTRL+ALT+T on the desired graph, and my PC's motherboard went buzz, it had saved the image perfectly into the program's root directory.

WOOT!


----------

